# types of fish with goldfish



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well ive setup a 4 foot fish tank and there are a few goldfish and mosquito fish in there already and planning to get some danios ( mainly zebras ) and sucking catfishes.... is there any other fish,crustacean i can keep with them ?

Cheers Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

c'mon guys anyone know


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Danios are tropical and goldfish are cold water so they won't work. The best tankmates for Goldfish are Golden Dojo Loaches, Kuhli Loaches, or other Goldfish.


----------

